# Bob Sykes 03/02



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

New salt fisher here, this is actually my first time fishing in saltwater since I was 6 years old, that would be 1987. So, there wont be any extraordinary tales here. I moved here about a month ago with my wife from North Alabama, but I did do alot of freshwater fishing at the Tennessee River and the creeks around it, so I am not a complete newb to fishing, just this area.





Start my day by getting off work at 9am this morning, usually I would go home and go to bed because I have to be back tomorrow night, only get one day off to rest. But, I was feeling a little froggy so I jumped. Got me a new rod and reel at the Outcast Sale (Penn 760 Slammer) and have been itching to try it. Since it looked like a decent day (other than the biting cold), I loaded up my new rod and reel, homemade fishing cart (moving dolly) and my freshwater tackle box. 



First I stopped by Hot Spots Bait and Tackle in Gulf Breeze (have been reading on these forums that these guys are helpful and have a good selection). Talked to a gentleman who works there and he informed me that since I was planning to head to Bob Sykes that the sheephead and reds were biting pretty decent, then he let me know that a carolina rig (I know this setup, hello freshwater fishing) and some live shrimp will work wonders near the pylons. Bought me some weights, coupla rigs, and a dozen live shrimp. Shoutout to Hotspots, these guys were very helpful.



I go to Bob Sykes gulf breeze side, and scout it out before I load everything up to walk out there, this is my first time going so I didnt know what to expect yet. Run down the right side and around to the actual bridge part and check it out. Everything looks cool, so I go back to my car and load up. As I am walking towards it I see 3 guys leaving, the time now is around 11am, uh-oh I am thinking maybe nothings biting, thats why they are leaving early.



Anyways, get to about halfway down the bridge and start to get ready, now I only have one rod and reel thats sea worthy so I pop my rig and thread the shrimp on the hook and let fly near the pylons. Right away the current and wind send my bait underneath the bridge, reel it up and try a different approach, coupla more times and I snag something and have to break my line. Oh well, I move down about 50 feet.



Tie another rid, thread another shrimp and drop it in the water, this time throw it on the left and ahead of the pylons and let the current drag it into the pylons. Looks good here. 10 minutes go by, nothing is happening so I pull up a little to check tension and feel a pull. Reel a little and my drag starts going off. YES, my first set. Fight for about 30seconds then I see a pretty large sheephead come to the surface. I wear him out a little more then bring him onto the pier. Now, I am still the only one out here and I see my hook is lodged about 5 inches down the sheeps mouth, well since my tacklebox is freshwater I only had me a small pair of needlenose so I had to cut my line as I couldnt retrieve my hook. Its all good though, this guy measures 18inches long, I am in legal range. Throw this big guy into my cooler. :letsdrink



Retie a hook, thread a shrimp and ready for round 2. Couple of more attempts at the same spot hoping maybe they are schooled around here. Nothing happens, go down to the next pylon and try the same approach, about 10 seconds of letting my line drift until it settles I feel a tug and my natural bass fishing instincts come in and I set the hook. 30 Seconds of fighting got me another sheephead (about 16inches this guy is) the hook is where its supposed to be now, so its a quick release and into my cooler he goes.



Round 3. Same approach nothing happens, goes on about 1 more hour like this and I see a few more guys come out to fish some. I have been here about 2 hours now, Im pretty cold and feeling the natural high from my first two saltwater catches in 21 years. I decide to call it a day, these two will be plenty for just the wife and I tonight to eat on.



I offer the rest of the shrimp to the two new guys, Im thinking there is only about 6 left out of the dozen I purchased from Hotspots, they dont have anything to keep them in and they had already bought some frozen, so they decline. I then wasnt thinking right since I had been up since yesterday and fish each one of the shrimp out a few at a time. Counting as I go I count about 15 shrimp before I wisen up and dump the whole bucket out at a time. BUT, the morale to my shrimp dumping is the fact that I bought a dozen and the guys at Hotspot really hooked me up, they didnt skimp out as I ended up with around 2 dozen. So thanks again guys, sorry I didnt use them, but yall will always be my bait shop from now on. Another SHAMELESS PLUG here.. :clap



Get home, throw the sheeps in the sink with ice and water and head to Wal-Mart for some oil and fish fry (lemon and cocktail sauce too). Fight the lines in Wal-Mart then head back home and start to filet the sheeps. BOY oh BOY, wish I would have know what a pain in the ass these guys were before I started, I would have gave them away before I left the pier and bought something from Joe Patties instead. Anyways, I got them fileted and now they are soaking waiting on the wife to get home so we can fry them up.



Long story short, 2 sheeps around 4lbs and 3lbs caught by someone why didnt know what the hell he was doing and got GREAT service from Hotspots Bait and Tackle and had a bitch of a time cleaning caught at Bob Sykes in around 2 hrs.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report...glad you caught some. Yeah, those sheeps can be a pain to clean. I like to use a serrated edge knife and I leave the skin and scales on and cook them on the halfshell. The guys at Hotspots are top notch...pretty sure they were running a 2 for 1 shrimp deal since it's their grand opening.


----------



## jthuwf (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome report. Good to hear someone got to fish today.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Man you gotta love them Sheepies. I got pretty good at fileting and skinningthem last year. One of my favorit dishes is blacken Sheephead.

Enjoyed the story.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report! Thanks for coming bythe store onyour way out to the bridge...

The 2 for 1 shrimp was opening weekend, but we plan to do it sporadically throughout the year!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

filet them out and cut off all the red meat. cut them into fingers, batter, fry.. toast a bun with some butter on it, lettuce, tartar, cheese. youve got an amazing sheepshead poboy!!

OR... grab some conecuh sausage, red potatoes, garlic, corn on the cob, mushrooms and crawfish boiling seasoningfrom the grocery. filet the sheepies, leave the red meat on (but make sure you cut the middle of the meat out that was right around the backbone cause it is really fishy and has bones), bring the water to a boil, add some seasoning, bring back to a boil, add all the food, bring back to a boil for about 3 - 5 mins. cut it off, let it sit for 15 mins. strain and get ready for some fantastic eats!! i made this last night and fed it to some picky girls that dont like fish, they loved it!!


----------



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well just got done eating some awesome fish. 



Just cut it up into some nugget like pieces, used some creole fish fry and man that was some of the best fried fish I have ever eaten. The meat was so white and tender, didnt taste fishy at all. Just the wife and I with some seasoned french fries and sweet cornbread, and the two fish made us wanting some more. 



I think by feeding this to the wife might get her out fishing, now she wants to eat it whenever we can, so the more catching the more to eat.:letsparty


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report, I was the one you talked to at the shop today. I'm glad you had a successful trip and that I could help you out a little. Sounds like you got it figured out. It isn't 2 for 1 shrimp right now but sometimes I don't count so good Great job!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report and it wasn't too long or boring. Nice read. 

Try using an electric filleting knife. It makes the job much easier. Sheepshead are worth the effort. That is some fine eating.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *stonedv8 (3/2/2009)*Well just got done eating some awesome fish.
> 
> Just cut it up into some nugget like pieces, used some creole fish fry and man that was some of the best fried fish I have ever eaten. The meat was so white and tender, didnt taste fishy at all. Just the wife and I with some seasoned french fries and sweet cornbread, and the two fish made us wanting some more.
> 
> I think by feeding this to the wife might get her out fishing, now she wants to eat it whenever we can, so the more catching the more to eat.:letsparty


Now you see why we put up with cleaning those armor-sided fish. They are one of my favorites. An electric knife will speed things up with sheephead.

- Ron


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Definitely try an electric knife next time! It's a piece of cake! Just use the regular filet knife to cut out the red/dark stuff.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Great report , enjoyed the story, good job...:toast


----------

